# Excellent shotgun



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of Dehaan? They are Turkish made. I have their over under and it's probably one of the best guns I have ever shot. I took it to our state tournament and my team placed second in our division. :wink:


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, the DeHaans are made in Turkey, I'm planning on getting their S2 in 16ga (SxS), they seem to be a great deal for the money. If you want more info on them try www.shotgunworld.com and scroll down to the the DeHaan sub-forum, you can get their web site in addition to posts by DeHaan owners. Great source of info.

Merry Christmas!!!

Greg


----------

